# Skyrim RRP - April Stormflower - Myrmidon in Training



## Sterling (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone who plays a game like Skyrim will eventually get bored with doing things. Sometimes playing a different character fixes it, but sometimes it doesn't. When you eventually run out of steam, you have to invent new things to keep your interest. One of the things I've found to help is doing an RRP. Its an acronym for Realistic Roleplay. Basically it's a journal of your character's exploits. Depending on how you write it, you can really flesh out what your character represents. From things as simple as values to how they speak and do battle. Some people are more hardcore about this than others. For example, someone who is on up there in the hardcore crowd will actually document their character's death and start over if they die for whatever reason. Which is cool, but I've deemed it kinda unnecessary. So, without further adieu, I present my first attempt at an RRP for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.

*Be warned though, there will be spoilers throughout the RRP. If you hate spoilers, don't read further.*

Final Build: http://skyrimcalculator.com/176322



Spoiler: April Stormflower - Myrmidon in Training (Sundas, 17 of Last Seed) Entry 1






Sundas, Noon, 17 of Last Seed - April Stormflower

Well, that was quite the sticky situation. Getting thrown in with these Stormcloaks is bad enough, but a dragon? My mother and father told me many stories about dragons and the warriors who slew them. I don't know how they did it. That thing was freaking huge... Well whatever. I escaped that entire situation with nary a scratch. Healing magic does come in handy, though too bad I can't get rid of the Bone Break Fever that bear had on her. Not that I'm unconfident about my swordplay, but this leather armor I pilfered from the keep doesn't do much more than keep the cold out. I suppose I'm off to Riverwood with this man named Hadvar. He's a kind guy, even if his hands are tied during an innocent's execution. That dimwitted captain could've just killed a very important person to the Empire for all she knew. Opps, I think I see some bandits.

...

Not just one camp, but two. It seems the second was just a smaller offshoot of the first. I think they wanted some treasure because one of them carried a map with the traditional 'X marks the spot' thing. I don't recognize the area so I'll bring it up with Hadvar when I meet up with him at Riverwood. There's  three Corundum ore veins lying around here. I'll have to remember that later. Crap, my arms are starting to itch. I need to get a potion of cure disease or something, and quick!

(Level Up: HP, 1st rank of Shield Wall taken. LEVEL 2)

...

Just a few minutes up the road I came across a small hidden shrine to Talos. The worshippers lie dead with their attacker just as screwed up. It was an elf with the Thalmor. Briefly sifting through his belongings I found a small sheet of orders. After reading them I incinerated the note and salvaged what I could of his equipment; Some magical robes and a helmet of Restoration. I don't like heavy armor, so this will help me further my Enchanting experiments.

I walked over to the shrine and said a brief prayer for the dead. I laid my hand on the shrine and said a few words of respect to Talos. Soon my fever faded away, and my arms stopped itching. Feeling I could speak more clearly, I said out loud, "Thank you oh mighty Talos of the Nine." I walked back down the hill and consulted my map. 'Hmm, I'm feaking lost aren't I? Well, nothing for it, I guess I'll head back towards Helgan...'

...

I finally made it to Riverwood! Of course I took a detour through an old mine filled to the brim with bandits. I got some good loot they'd stockpiled alone with heaps of iron ore and a smithing tips and tricks book. Hadvar wanted me to meet his uncle Alvor; A sturdy and tough blacksmith. When we told him the news of the dragon attack he didn't look <i>too</i> suprised. He explained that he'd seen it flying overhead. He asked me to head to Whiterun to alert the Jarl that Riverwood was in need of aid. I agreed and went to sell the loot I'd picked up. Imperals Lucan Valerius and his sister Camilla ran the local general store, The Riverwood Trader. I had apparently walked in on an argument or something.

...

Ugh, thieves. Somehow I got roped into getting one of their treasures back from a boat load of them. Damn Imperials can be awfully persuasive when they want your help or your goods. Anyway, I guess I'll make a stop by the inn and rest up. Its been a stressful day and I need some rest. I'll get that Golden Claw back and request an audience with the Jarl tomorrow.

(Level Up: HP, First rank of Agile Defender taken, LEVEL 3)

...






Spoiler: April Stormflower - Myrmidon in Training (Morndas, 18th of Last Seed) Entry 2




Morndas, Early morning, 18th of Last Seed - April Stormflower

I had the barkeep wake me up at around 5 A.M. I needed to do a few things before I headed out. I needed to add some removable sleeves and fashion a pair of pants from some pelts I had from hunting on my way here. I didn't want to freeze my breasts off on the pass after all. I also needed to sharpen the steel on my sword as the now deceased owner hadn't taken care of it at all. All in all I spent maybe 2 hours getting ready.

I took off across the bridge up into the mountains. The barrow where the theives ran off to wasn't that far, but it was a cold and joyless walk to it. I encountered a small pocket of the bandits at a small abandoned watch tower. One of them managed to ruin my hair, but that was all. They were undisciplined fools. I raided their supplies, but all they had was around 50 gold and some arrows. It almost wasn't worth the climb up the tower.

Further up there were some bandits outside of the Barrow. They weren't very good guards that's for sure. Soon three lifeless bodies were lying outside a pair of HUGE doors. I pulled one open enough for me to pass. It wasn't easy but somehow I managed. With a squeak the door snapped shut behind me from the heavy winds. A scene of total carnage greeted me. Bodies of bandits and some over grown skeevers littered the floor. I skirted past them and snuck up behind a couple bandits. They were discussing the claw. Some guy named Arvel had made off with it deeper into the Barrow. Deciding on haste, I quickly slit their throats and went on into the depths.

(Level Up: HP, First rank of Armsman taken, LEVEL 4)

...

Holy crap! That was one huge spider. Big enough to give even the most hardened warrior the heebie jeebies for sure. After I killed it, I saw a limp body in a web near the stairs. It was Arvel. The spider had injected its knockout poison, but I knew how to wake him up.

*SLAP*

With a start he screamed, "Help, get me down!" When he saw me, he pleaded even harder.

"Give me the claw the second you touch the ground."

He nodded.

Normally I wouldn't help a thief, but since he was in the way, I decided to cut him down. As soon as his legs touched down, he ran two flights of stairs further... Right into some Draugr. He was ripped to shreds in no time. I almost felt sorry for him, almost. Quickly dispatching the Draugr I sifted through Arvel's pack. I found his journal and the claw. The journal said that the combination for the lock on the inner sanctum was on the back of the claw. Smiling to myself, I hefted the claw and stuffed it into my pack.

(Level Up: HP, Novice Restoration taken, Level 5)

...

Wow, this door is amazing! It's very complex. Rotating dials and the claw is the key. I moved the dials to the proper position and inserted the claw and twisted. With a loud rumble, the door slid down revealing the huge chamber before me. There across a small bridge was a huge structure with an unfamiliar language inscribed on it. As I got near it, it started to glow a bright ethereal blue. Curious, I started at it. I felt my mind shift slightly as I heard the word FUS in my head.

"Fus?" I repeated.

As soon as I said that, the coffin on the pedestal behind me burst open and a huge draugr climbed out. I turned to face this new threat when suddenly I was struck by an overbearing force. It push me back into the wall with a breath taking force.

Drawing my weapon, I blocked the attack by the huge axe he carried, and my arm went numb with a chilling cold. Gasping for breath I rolled between his legs. It took him a second to realize what I did (thank Talos that draugr a dumber than a sack of rocks). That's all the time I needed. Putting in three swift hits, I broke his legs and shattered his skull, and the battle was over. Feeling a little shaken, I stumbled towards the exit unhurt.

...

I came out of the Barrow onto a cliff face. Below me were the remains of Mammoths or something else. I made my way down between the craggy outcrops and sat down next to the river. I splashed a handful of water in my face and rubbed my eyes. I followed the river back to Riverwood. Before I arrived, I came to a small cabin. It was the home of Anise, a kindly old woman. I asked her if she had some drink to spare. She nodded and pointed at the doorway, an indication to help myself. I poured myself a glass of Alto wine and sat down lightly on the bed. I looked around a bit and I saw some different Alchemy ingredients. I began to wonder where here lab was. Soon I spotted a half covered cellar opening. It was unlocked, so I decided to nip down into her cellar.

She had more than just an Alchemy lab, there was also a enchantment workbench. I took the opportunity to unravel the secrets of the enchanted items I had on hand. After I was finished, I spotted a hand written note on the bookshelf. I took a moment and scanned over the paper. "Damn, she is a witch." Suddenly feeling a little shify, I decided a swift exit would be beneficial.

Back in the cabin, Anise was nowhere to be found. She wasn't in the immediate area either. So I walked towards Riverwood with haste. I heard some cackling behind me, and I froze. There she was with a sneaky grin on her face.

"I cannot let you leave now that you know my secret."
With that, she raised her hands and a frozen stream spurted from her palms. Side stepping quickly, I drew my weapon and slashed at her hands. The magic stopped and she did the same. Stunned from the pain momentarily, I decided to bash her with my sword, and then I finished her off with a quick thrust to the heart. I sheathed my sword and dusted my hands, and continued on my merry way.

(Level Up: MP, Quick Reflexes taken, Level 6)

A short way away there stood a horse. Next to it was a dead bandit with a broken neck. I barely even saw him as all I could think about was, "Sweet a free horse!" So I jumped on it and pointed it to Riverwood. My first stop was the Riverwood Trader to return the claw. I got 500 septims for that. Not bad.

...

On my way to Whiterun, I spotted some warriors fighting a giant. They seemed to be doing fine, but I wanted a piece of that. A giant's toe is a great healing agent. So I rode over and joined in the fray. Shortly after my first hit, my horse reared and threw me into the giant, promptly killing it.

Chucking over my blunder, a woman named Aela walked up to me and compleminted me. Hmm, the Companions, huh? That could be fun. Getting back up, I looked for my horse, but he'd bolted for the rapids. There was no getting him back now, that much was certain.

...

As darkness fell, I stood in front of the gates into Whiterun. Locked and barred, I had to persuade the gaurd into opening it for a messenger. Before I went to the Jarl I decided to do some drinking at the local tavern named, "The Bannered Mare". Quite a nice place if I do say so myself. The bottle of mead took the edge off and I thanked the barkeep and paid my tab.

Whew, it had been a long day but I needed to see the Jarl and hold up my promise to Alvor to warn the Jarl. Time to head up to Dragon's Reach and have a chat.

...

Well that was unexpected. The Jarl was happy that I'd come on Riverwood's behalf, but he wanted another favour. Farengar, his court wizard needed something done. His research on dragons needed a stone tablet from Bleak Falls Barrow. Which just so happened to be the thing in my pack that was so heavy.  Job well done... Well, not exactly. A guard from the western watchtower had come in for a bleak report. It seems a dragon had swooped in and attacked without warning. The remaining surviviors were pinned down at the tower.

I had a feeling about what the Jarl was about to ask next, and I didn't like it one bit. After he sent his housecarl and some guards off to the tower, he turned to me and asked exactly what I though he'd ask... Well, more like demanded. "I want you to go with Irileth to the tower. You survived Helgan, so you have more experience with dragons than any of us."

...

There was no way I could have refused. So here I am, sitting behind a rock waiting for the housecarl to finish psyching her men. The watch tower was in dismal condition and there were flames everywhere. After seeing Helgan, it didn't surprise me. Everyone else though were shocked. "Spread out and try to find any surviviors!"I didn't have to look far. Only one guy came out of the tower to greet us, and even then it was just a warning to find cover.

We heard the roar. I looked up and saw its source. It had just flown around the mountain peak and was headed straight towards us. I quickly drew my sword and held it at ready. The ground rumbled when the beast landed. The guards surrounded it and attacked mercilessly before they were all knocked away by the tail, and one was eaten. It was then I rushed in. The guards had done a great job filling the wings full of rips and holes. That dragon wasn't going anywhere.

I slashed and I stabbed. The dragons scales deflected my sword many times, but I slipped through them just as many. Roaring in agony the dragon breathed fire at me. It burned, but I didn't feel it like I had at Helgan. I bashed my weapon through the roof of the dragon's mouth, and climbed onto his head. He tried to shake me off, but to no advail. I pushed my sword through his head and out through the bottom. I held it for a second then with a sickly sound, I withdrew my sword and hopped lightly to the ground.

With the light fading from his eyes he softly exclaimed, "Dovakiin, no!" Shortly after, he burst into flames. The fiery glow dispersed into waves of energy which disappeared... Into my body. I looked into the sky and automatically spoke the word I learned at the Barrow.

"FUS!"

A wave of energy that seemed to move the fabric of Mundus itself flowed from my mouth. One of the men came up to me and exclaimed that I was Dragonborn. Whatever the heck that is...

...

As I walked back to Dragon's Reach, a sound split the heavens like thunder, "DOV AH KIIN". That's what the dragon called me. Maybe the men were right after all.

...

Well, I'm back at the Jarl's palace. He told me the Greybeards had summoned me when I told him what the men were calling me. I need to go to High Hrothgar if I wish to know more. I'm now the Thane of Whiterun for services rendered to the Jarl. The housecarl I have assigned to me is Lydia. She's really pretty and looks dangerous. She'll be great help I'm sure.Well, back to the inn. I need my rest. I swear this crap is going to kill me.

...





Spoiler: April Stormflower - Myrmidon in Training (Turdas 19th of Last Seed) Entry 3




Turdas 19th of Last Seed  - April Stormflower

Whew, 12 hours of sleep do wonders for a woman's mental and physical state. Fighting a dragon, learning you're Dragonborn.  It's just so much to take in. Anyway, I might as well do what I'm good at while I'm here. Someone has to have something for me to do. After a walk around Whiterun, I had three requests. A sword recovery, Mammoth Tusk Wanted, and a request for an *** kicking. The first and the last are easy, but the middle one, that's gonna be a problem. There' no way I'm going up against a Mammoth!

...

Well, I found the sword in a place called Halted Stream Camp. It's a formerly abandoned mine filled with bandits. The best thing was the fact that I killed two requests with one stone. These sickos have around 5 pairs of Mammoth tusks lying around the cave. That's great money along with the added plus of Ysolda's request done. I also found a spell that seems to be able to transmute iron ore into gold. It seems nifty; I think I'll use this one quite often. Amren's family sword was in a nearby chest along with a bunch of gold and a few weapons.

(Level Up: MP, second rank of Agile Defender taken, LEVEL 6)

...

I'm back in Whiterun. Amren was estatic I found his grandfather's sword. He showed me a sword and shield technique of his. It was cool and I could apply it with only a weapon. That was right up my alley. Basically it was a riposte. You just have to block an attacker and redirect his sword. At this point, stab with your sword and move out of counter attack range. It's that simple.

Ysolda was also pretty happy with the tusk I brought her. She showed me some sales figures of what was going for high prices and what was being sold for hyped prices. She also taught me how to barter with the local Breton Belethor. That was almost incomprehensible.

I guess it's time to head out to High Hrothgar to see what the Greybeards want. Lydia will want to help I'm sure.

...

Well, I'm lost yet again. I thought Lydia could help with the map, but no. I'm certain I was on the right path. Let's see here... I went through Helgan and over the mountain pass. I passed a small shack where some Alchemist set up his lab. Fought some wolves and I took out a party of bandits. Now I'm next to some dwarven ruins. I see an Imperial camp just a little farther; I guess I could ask some questions for directions.

...

I guess I shouldn't be surprised. Those damn dragons are everywhere after all. Right as I arrived in the camp, a dragon swooped overhead and snatched up a soldier. Before anyone could do anything, it was in and out. It must have a roost around here since I heard it land. Well, I'd better go check it out.

...

Yup, it was definitely its roost. There were bones of every conceivable kind there. It was calmly chomping down on the soldier when Lydia and I charged in. It was surprised to see us and it kinda just fell off the wall. Looking back it was pretty funny when it happened. At that time though I just used it as an opportunity to mess him up.

Lydia charged in first. She dropped 20 pounds of axe in his forehead and sidestepped his counter attack. It was surprising that she did, but I suppose when a dragon is flat on his back he can only make imprecise bites. Soon after I ran up and used a dagger climbing technique to get up on the unprotected belly.

Like a hot knife through butter, my steel punctured, rented and slashed him. Completely overwhelmed the dragon made only feeble attempts to fend us off. However, he soon succumbed to his wounds. I absorbed some more strange power and shouted in victory at the sky.

As anticlimactic as it was, he fought the best he could have.  I decided to explore the towers of the roost. At the top of the first tower was another wall like the one in Bleakfalls Barrow. I heard another word, "Krii!"

When I said it though, nothing happened. Now I really need to meet the Greybeards. It was getting late so I decided to camp here for the night. I took first guard. I'd wake Lydia up at 2 AM.

...





Spoiler: April Stormflower - Myrmidon in Training (Middas 20th of Last Seed) Entry 4




Middas 20th of Last Seed – April Stormflower


The night went off without a hitch. It was cold when I woke up. Cold enough to get the blood running and a bit of cloud cover to top it off. We set a course back to the Imperial Camp. They'll want a full report of the incident.

...

Back at the camp, they were dismayed to learn of their comrade's death. It wasn't unexpected though as they'd already prepared his funeral. I told them where they could find his body and they thanked my work with a slight discount of their goods. It was better than nothing I suppose. They also gave me good directions. Now, to Ivarstead!

...

Talos, that's a freaking climb! I'm not going to attempt that until I get a good amount of bed rest. Well, I guess I'll spend some time at the tavern. I'm in need of a bit of R&R.

...

Gods, what time is it. That's the last time I have a drinking contest with Lydia. That woman can hold her Alcohol... WHAT WAS THAT??

...

It was a scream. Someone had seen a ghostly figure by the Barrow. Well, I think there's some good money to be had. I'd better check it out. Time to wake up Lydia.

...

Remind me not to mess with an old Nordic crypt for extended periods of time. It'll drive you loony if this Dunmer is anything to go by. He started out only slight insane, but ended up just short of Bat**** levels of insanity. Well, the barkeep seemed glad he was gone. This claw should unlock the door in the crypt.

...

Dragur, dragur, skeletons, and did I mention dragur? There really need to be something else that gets cursed and shoved into ancient crypts. At any rate, I'm glad I took this trip. I got a few more awesome bits of loot and a new word of power.

(Level up: STM, first rank of Armsman taken/ Apprentice Restoration, LEVEL 8)

...

Hmm, I think I can beat Lydia at drinking now. Okay, I'm gonna give it another try! The night is still young and tomorrow I have a long climb ahead of me!

...





Spoiler: April Stormflower - Myrmidon in Training (Turdas, 21st of Last Seed)Entry 5





Turdas, 21st of Last Seed – April Stormflower

Ugh I must be a glutton for punishment. That Lydia completely wiped the floor with me. What a hangover. I can barely write this morning. Hold on, I have a potion of cure disease I can use.

...

Whew, that worked wonders. It took a few minutes to kick in, but that's much better. What? No, its not that I can't hold my alcohol, you're just a freak Lydia, lay off. Man, she's a ***** when she's got a couple drinks in her. Well, whatever. I guess I'd better get to climbing. It's going to take a while to get to the top.

...

I decided to help an old man named Klimmk. He delivers food to the Greybeards from time to time. He's just gotten too old to make deliveries with his previous frequency. Sounds like it'll be easy, especially since it won't be out of my way.

...

Hmm, this is very interesting. It seems these shouts can be incredibly useful. After that session with the Greybeards, I think I just landed myself in the middle of some very complicated stuff. I have no idea what being Dragonborn entails. I've been shown the way, but I've no idea of what my destiny is. Well, this isn't going anywhere fast. I guess I may as well just follow up on that horn for the Greybeards. The Horn of Jurgen Windcaller may just hold some of the answers I seek. Hmm, I'll just take on step at a time. I'll give myself wrinkles if I think too much on this. For now, let's just get back to Ivarstead and then go from there.

...

Well, I took one step at a time. Instead of going back towards Whiterun like I wanted to, I ended up in Windhelm. Damn my lack of a good sense for direction. Well, my mother used to tell me that wanderlust does things to people like that. Funny, you'd think someone with wanderlust would have a good sense of location and direction. Well Whatever, I hear they keep a good inn here so it's not all bad. I just wish it wasn't home of a bunch of traitors.

...

Well, it seems they're not just a bunch of traitors, but also a mass of bigots. I know my mother told me not to judge a lot from one, but my first impression is not so good. Well, I am a hundred gold richer from wrestling that bigot so I'm not complaining too bad.

...

Hmm, it seems there are more than a few troubles here. Maybe I should hang around, perhaps there's some gold to be made. I guess I'll do a bit of drinking before I head off to sleep. Round 3, Lydia vs. April!

...





Spoiler: April Stormflower - Myrmidon in Training (Fredas 22nd of Last Seed) Entry 6




Fredas 22nd of Last Seed – April Stormflower

Ugh, when will I learn that there's just no beating this woman?! She downed at least 10 more mugs than me before I finally passed out. I managed to consume 3 more than last time, but this hangover is just too much. I have 3 more cure disease potions. I'd better whip up a few more when I get a chance. Let's see here... I think a common mix is some Mudcrab Chitin and Vampire Dust. I'll definitely be stock piling these. I will beat her one day.

...

Hmm, I heard a disturbing rumor about a kid in Windhelm performing the Black Sacrament. The Dark Brotherhood isn't something you summon lightly. I'd better go talk to him and see if I can help.

...

Whew, that was an intense stench. I'd never smelled rotting flesh like that before. It took everything I had to keep the air of a mysterious assassin. It wasn't how I planned it, but he seemed to think I was part of the Brotherhood. I'd better keep that way. Who knows, if I pull this off well enough, I might get an invitation. That might be exciting after all.

...

I decided to hire the local cart driver to give me a ride to Riften.  We'll see if Aventus' hatred is justified. I also heard from the cart driver that RIften has some amazing mead so that's a contributing factor in my quest to be sure.

...

Well, when we arrived Lydia and I were surprised by a dragon. This one liked spouting flames at us. It's a good thing this lesser ward can block it. This time the dragon wasn't stupid. He actually managed to kill several of the Riften guards before we finished it off.  The familiar power from its soul flowed through me. Now I decided to follow the Greybeard's advice and briefly meditate on the words I knew. Kyne and Kill; I took their meaning into myself and shouted them to the heavens. These will be useful.

...

I was stopped at the gate by one of the surviving guards. The fool tried to shake me down for a "visitor's tax". Well, I figured his superior wouldn't like that too much and I said as much. Looking dejected he let me in.
(Level up: HP x 2, Fighting Stance taken, and Custom Fit taken, LEVEL 10)

...

First stop, the Bee and Barb inn. I need some ale after that last ordeal. I only planned on drinking a little and leaving Lydia at the tavern while I took care of Aventus' little problem.

...

I paid a little visit to the Orphanage. Great Talos those kids look terrible. Not malnourished, but abused. I think I saw one shivering in their bed. I recognized them instantly. Those were the Skooma shivers. How terrible. This ***** has to die.

...

Well it's done. She screamed when she died, but I managed to get out of there unseen. A guard noticed my exit, but she didn't say much. I guess she was really that bad.

...

Whoo! That was a blast! Those specialty ales the brewmaster makes are scrumptious. I even tried the one with a touch of nightshade. That one actually cleaned up my motor skills. Just a few more bottles of mean and I'll have beaten my previous record. Lydia you're going down!

...





Spoiler: April Stormflower - Myrmidon in Training (Loredas, 23rd of Last Seed) Entry 7






When I woke up I found that I didn't have a hangover from the night before. Score! At any rate I got ready to make my way back to Whiterun like I'd originally planned before all this other nonsense took over. I just didn't want to walk all the way back, and I didn't want to actually pay for a horse. Oh, hey, I see the stableboy arguing with a shady woman over there.

...

Yup, she was definitely shady. The ***** loaned some money to Shadr (the stableboy) for some new saddles. Then she robbed the shipment. Luckly she doesn't have the stomach for violence. A few threats caused her to instantly be contrite. People like that annoy me.

...

Lucky me! Shadr appreciated my work so much he let me take a couple horses from the stable. Now I can get back to Whiterun in Style.

...

The road was as uneventful as it always is. With the exception of an inquisitive spider, nothing happened. Here I am in front of Whiterun.

…

I was stopped by a pair of Redguard mercenaries when I walked through the front gates. They're looking for a woman. She's a Redguard like them. I remember hearing about the barmaid in the Bannered Mare being relatively new. Perhaps she's their quarry. I'll double check later.

…

Hmm, it seems Adrianne needs a bit of help with an Imperial order for armor. I know how to make their simple light armor so I guess I'll give her a hand.

…

It's just gotten dark outside. I suppose Lydia and I could use some more R&R. I'll beat her this time for sure.

(Level up: HP, Steel Smithing taken, LEVEL 11)
…





Spoiler: April Stormflower - Myrmidon in Training (Sundas, 24th of Last Seed) Entry 8




Sundas, 24th of Last Seed – April Stormflower

Well, that was a crazy night. First off, I finally beat Lydia at her own game. Second off, she was so smashed, that she insisted I have sex with her. Well, she also turned out to be a good lay too. After a certain point in the number of drinks she has, she gets real agreeable. Perfect stuff. I find that she's treating me a bit different too. It's kind of awkward.

…

Well, turns out I was right. Saadia is indeed those Aliki'r's quarry. She pulled a knife on me when I confronted her. I almost knocked her for a loop, but I held my temper in check.

...

I need to head to Swindler's Den. It's a small bandit hideout near the mountains. I'm looking to kill a man named Kematu. He's the leader of the assassins after Saadia. I've also got a bounty from the Jarl. There's a giant the needs to be put down in the area where I'm going. We'll take care of that first.

...

Well, I took care of the giant… At some great cost. Lydia couldn't move quickly enough and got smacked by the Giant's club when I dodged. By the time I killed it, she'd already died. I hope you find peace Lydia. You were a great help, an awesome drinking buddy, and an even greater bed mate. I'll miss you.

I also saw a note from Ysolda on a dead orc. She's apparently a drug dealer. Well, that's great! I just so happen to have a whole bunch of Skooma I picked up from a bandit camp. Not to mention the tree sap from the tree here. Kematu can wait. I have some things to get rid of and a bit of mourning to do for Lydia.

...

Well, she didn't want to have anything to do with the Skooma. But the sap brought in around 100 septims. I'll need to make more trips to that camp. I suppose I can use the Skooma right about now anyway. I'm in need of a pick me up.

...





Spoiler: April Stormflower - Mymidon in training (Morndas 25th of Last Seed) Entry 9





That skooma is some mean stuff. Now I know why people get addicted. I guess it’s time to head out and confront Kematu.

…

Swindler’s Den really lives up to its name. It was chock full of bandits. They were the standard kind with no sense of self 

preservation and a huge lust for greed, or a pretty woman. This pretty woman doesn’t tolerate or cater to either of those 

lusts willingly. So I just cut them all down. Further in the cavern I met Kematu. He’s the most affable assassin I’ve ever 

met. Opps, well assassin doesn’t quite describe him. He’s actually not an assassin. He’s also not trying to kill Saadia, 

just bring her to justice. She’s a treasonous ***** huh? Well I’ll be happy to help Kematu bring her back to Hammerfell.

…

I convinced Saadia to come with me to the Whiterun stables. She didn’t expect Kematu there. With a brief casting of 

Paralysis she was brought swiftly under control. Kematu shook my hand and handed me a rather weighty coin purse. It was only 

1% of the bounty, but at 500 septims I didn’t really care. It was more than enough for what I did.

…

I helped Adrianne a bit more. All the leather I brought in really helped her finish up her quota for the Imperials. She even 

paid me for the work I did, and she showed me some steel folding techniques. They were really cool, and the edge the 

resulting weapons could hold were amazing.

…

It was getting late in the day. It’s perfect time for some hunting. I need to get some more smithing experience under 

Adrianne before I head back to Windhelm to let Aventus know that Grelod is dead. I’m sure he’s heard something about it, but 

I want to break the news to him myself.

… 

No incidents as of yet. I’ve collected about 30 pelts, and quite a bit of meat to sell. I’m close to a Giant’s camp. They 

can be a bit of a hassle this late in the day. I’d better tread lightly.

…

I had to take care of one of those Giants. Bastard saw me skinning a deer and decided it was his. I gave him the business 

end of my sword. He had a few more pelts, and some gold on him. Shiny.

…

Hmm, Adrianne knows a thing or two about smithing, that’s for sure. She apparently studied under an Elven smith for 3 years. 

That means she knows how to smelt moonstone and make quality hammerings without the trial and error. She offered to show me 

how to do it if I promised to make a couple sets for the Thalmor that were currently here. I don’t like the Thalmor, but 

this is too good to pass up.

(Level  up: HP, Elven Smithing taken, LEVEL 12)

…

Now that’s some comfy armor. It’s light as a feather, but hard as dragon’s scales. I’m glad I was able to buy enough 

materials to make myself a set and custom fit it. This sword I made too is great as well. It’s just as light as my old 

dueling saber.

Hmm, the sun is going down. It’s time for me to head for the inn. I’ll make tracks for Windhelm in the morning.

…





Spoiler: April Stormflower - Mymidon in training (Tirdas 26th of Last Seed) Entry 10





That was a long uneventful ride in the carriage. I can’t believe he only charges that much gold. Time to tell Aventus the 

good news, he’ll be ecstatic.

…

Just as I thought, he was more than thankful. He still thinks I’m with the Dark Brotherhood. It’s best I keep it that way. 

This is a nice plate; should fetch a few septims.

…

I may as well stay here tonight. That wagon ride was insane, and I‘m tired.

…

Ugh, that was weird. The Dark Brotherhood is hardcore. Kidnapping me and then making me kill a mark like that. What 

exhilaration. I’m not the type to just murder random people, but these people were asking for it. Astrid told me to kill 

someone in return for the Aventus case. I didn’t say much, but I killed all three. I think I impressed her. She invited me 

to join her chapter. I’ll do that later. For now though I need to get back to civilization since I’m in the middle of 

nowhere. It’s also pitch black out there.

…

How did I end up at Solitude?! I’ll never know. At any rate, so there’s some messy stuff going on here. I walked in on an 

execution. A Nord man named Roggvir. It took me a bit of prying to get the full story, but essentially he opened the door 

for Ulfric after he killed the high king. Although I dislike the part where he betrayed the Empire, I admire the man for 

doing what he believed in. I feel sorry for his niece though; Poor kid.

…

I’m wiped. It’s already midday on Middas. I’ve been awake for almost 24 hours. I may as well get some use of my day before I 

turn in. The palace is a good place to start. There may be some work I can do.

…

I had to wait to see Elisif the beautiful young widow of Torryg, and the Jarl of Solitude. There was a meet going on 

already. I overheard a few snatches. Something terrible is going down in Wolfskull cave, or so they think. I’d better see if 

I can get the okay to check it out.

…

Good, it’s been cleared. I’ve got full permission to follow up on it. They don’t think it’s dangerous, but there’s been a 

poor air over this town since I’ve been here. It’s not the aftermath of the execution either. I’d better get rid of some of 

this junk in my pack and head over to the bar for a bit of R&R before I head to bed.

…





Spoiler: April Stormflower - Mymidon in training (Turdas 27th of Last Seed) Entry 11





It’s a brand new day which is ripe for adventuring. Wolfskull cave here I come!

…

There were two skeletons guarding the entrance. They looked freshly summoned too. That’s never a good sign.

…

If undead weren’t bad enough (summoned skeletons, dragur, etc) there just had to be necromancers and mages. Pretty good 

mages I may add. They cast some pretty high level magic. I need to look into some ways to resistance this stuff. Well, as 

long as they die when I hit them, it doesn’t matter much to me because I have healing magic.

…

That’s not good. These mages are trying to resurrect Potema. Not good, not good at all. It’s a good thing I interrupted them 

when I did. A few more hours and she’d been revived. That would not be good for Skyrim.

…

The Jarl’s court was happy to hear that I’d broken up that little attempt at genocide. They paid me very well too. Hopefully 

that’s the last I hear of this, but that’s probably not going to be the case. Well, back to the inn, the bard there is 

pretty attractive. I might as well try to have some fun with her.

…





Spoiler: April Stormflower - Mymidon in training (Fredas 28th of Last Seed) Entry 12







What a wonderful day it is today. The sun is out, nice, bright and shining. I think I’ll take a trip to the Bard’s College 

to see if I could peruse their library. I also need to deliver this book I picked up in Windhelm. After all that I need to 

make my way to Ustengrav to finish up the task the Greybeards gave to me.

…

Hmm, that was a nice tip. It was a good read too. I finished it twice on my way here. He also asked me to join the college. 

It was a nice thought. I have a fairly nice voice, but I need to finish up my current obligations before I get side tracked.

After browsing their library, I came upon a book entailing the locations of the mysterious standing stones. The Lord Stone 

is just what I was looking for. I asked the head bard and I found out the location is near the Hall of the Vigilant. 

Ironically enough the Shrine of Mehrunes Dagon is located a short distance up the mountain from there. After I visit the 

stone I’ll head to Ustengrav.

…

The Hall of the Vigilant is no more. When I arrived at sunset, the sky was lit up with flames. A billowing smoke pillar 

bloomed into the clouds. All that was left were the sad corpses of the Vigilants and the cold remains of some strange 

hounds. The Vigilants had some nice clothing and baubles. They’ll be worth some good money. Well, up the mountain I go. Once 

I grab that stone I’ll crash here for the night. The flames should be burnt out by the time I get back.

…

A lit torch was burning weakly at the mouth of a cave. It’s curious. I’d better check it out after I get the stone.

…

There were a few bandits around the stone. They apparently wanted the stones secrets to infiltrate the shrine to Dagon. I 

laughed as I slaughtered them. They’re dumb as a sack of rocks if they want to mess with Dagon.

I laid my hands upon the stone and I felt the familiar tingle and warmth emanate from the stone and transfer to me. It felt 

nice, almost as if the cold from the mountainside was blocked at my armor. It was working.

…

I went back to the cave and snuck around near the opening. There was some raspy voices father in, along with some growling. 

As I moved in further I could see the lifeless body of a Vigilant and two vampires. There were also some of those weird 

hounds. I’ll have to play this carefully.

…

This is the only time I’ll ever advocate stealth attacks. When you’re faced with something like these monsters anything 

goes. I’m glad that Vigilant had a few cure disease potions on him. I’ll need it if I don’t want to be turned as I clear 

these vampires out. They’re obviously up to something.

…

Yep, definitely up to something. Further in I came upon a large circular island in the middle of an underground lake. There 

was another Vigilant. I took out the vampires that were interrogating him. Before he died from his wound (I tried to heal 

it, but it didn’t do anything) he handed me a book; part of a set it seems. It looks like they found something the vampires 

wanted. That’s probably the reason the Hall of the Vigilants was decimated.  I’ll do some investigating.

…

What does a creepy button that stabs your hand plus equally creepy summoning circle equal? An attractive first era vampire 

is the only possible answer. Her name is Serana. Odd thing about her? Everything. The thing that caught my eye were her 

eyes, and the Elder Scroll on her back. The only reason I recognize it is because I visited the Moth Priests during my 

travels. Quiet people, some were even blind. Which is funny, I’d think those would be more vocal. Anyway, Serana asked me to 

take her back home. Her family should live on a castle off the coast of Solitude. I may as well take her back before I make 

my way to Ustengrav. It’s just one thing after another isn’t it?

…

I came out with a new shout. “Gaan” drains the energy from living things. Could be useful if not extremely frightening. It’s 

dark out and I’m incredibly tired after all that adrenaline wore off. I’m loath to sleep though. Traveling with a vampire 

tends to do that. Either way if I don’t sleep I’ll probably pass out soon. I guess I’ll pitch camp. I should have a 

conversation with Serana too. Hopefully she can keep her fangs to herself.

...



I will be updating this periodically. The update will be in a separate spoiler, so look out for it if you like it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 18, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH. I had started something similar to this when I first played Skyrim(That is, a log) but lost the file later and was unable to continue it. Gonna do one again once I begin Skyrim once more after getting a new rig :3~
In case anyone's interested, you can read what little I wrote in the log below, be warned, there are grammar mistakes, and its just terribly done in general :V


Spoiler



Log of the Wandering Elf - Entry 1

Its been a couple of days since my life began in Skyrim, I cannot hold it in anymore, since I cannot speak about this with anyone, I shall instead record my experiences, whether good or bad and however big or small.
When i first woke up, i found myself on a cart. I do not remember anything before that, nor do i know how i came to be on it.
There were three others with me, three Nords, one being Ralof, another who's name escapes me, and the third was a leader of a rebellion of some kind. Ralof and the third, Ulfric Stormcloak, were part of the Stormcloak rebellion, trying to rout the Imperials from Skyrim. Soon we reached our destination, a place named Helgen.
We were there to be executed. The Imperials began to check the people on their lists(Ralof: The imperials love their damn lists!), midway through, the Unremembered ran away and was killed by the archers.
Soon it was my turn, i told them my name, however i was not on the list.
Even so, i was sent to be executed, my remains would be sent to Morrowind, my homeland, the homeland on the Dunmer, or as the others like to call my people, the Dark Elves.
While the executions were being carried out, we heard an alien cry of some kind, but paid no heed to it.
As i was forced to drop to my knees to have my head separated, we found the source of the cry.
A creature of legends.
A living legend.
One thought to be a myth.
A real, living, breathing, gigantic, legendary dragon.
As it landed on a nearby building, my execution was stopped.
The dragon cried once more as it took to the skies, the sky turned crimson as fire rained everywhere.
I nearly fainted, but was bought to consciousness by Ralof, who urged me to come along, we would not have another opportunity to escape.
Entering a nearby tower, we went up the stairs, midway through the dragon broke in and lit the place on fire before flying away.
Me and Ralof split up and i jumped through the roof of a inn.
Getting out i came across Hadvar, one of the imperials, who told me to follow him if i wished to live.
Weaving in and out of various areas, while the rest faced the dragon with their arrows and blades, we came to an opening and Ralof again.
Hadvar confronted him, but was denied as Ralof escaped.
I had a choice here, either i could go with Hadvar, or i could follow Ralof to the keep.
Instinctively, i followed Ralof into the keep, Hadvar unaware as he went to another place.
Inside i equipped myself with a fallen warriors armor and blade, and prepared my own magic of sparks and flames.
After ambushing and defeating some imperials who had followed us, we proceeded through the place, coming across various areas such as a torture room and jail.
We faced quite a few more imperials, but Ralof's ability with his axes and my magic and sword skills, we managed to get across.
Soon we came to the end, and crossed the entrance into the land of Skyrim, where my adventure truly began.

ENTRY 2

As i came out, i felt blinded. And cold.
There was snow all around
Before i could take in the surroundings, Ralof proposed to me that i should join the Stormcloak rebellion, it did not matter which race or where i was from to them.
I agreed to think about it, and was told to go to Windhelm if i wanted to join.
He also offered to go with him to Riverwood, a nearby place, where his sister could help them both.
On our way, i slowly took in the view, it was a beautiful place, with a river running nearby. On our way we encountered some jackals, maybe wolves? I cannot remember i am afraid, but we survived, it was nothing on the level of what we faced before.
In Riverwood, we met Gerdur, Ralof's sister, who asked me to go inform the Jarl of Whiterun about the dragon, which i accepted.
However, i needed supplies, and new weapons. I had no gold to do so, and had no choice but to steal and pickpocket my way around.
While learning some blacksmithing nearby, night fell, and i proceeded to loot the shop as the owner headed home.
I also looted several places in the village, and ended up with two daggers, and a bow and arrows alongside some good armor.
While doing all of this, i decided to help the local trader retrieve a valuable item, a 'golden claw'.
Finally, i left the village, my first job would be to get the claw back, the destination was Bleak Falls Barrow.
Midway through, i happened on an abandoned tower, occupied by bandits, who i picked of with my new bow, one by one, without being detected.
Once i reached the top, i took a look around.
I was overwhelmed.
This was my first true sight of Skyrim.
It was a magnificent place, with tall mountains all around. I could feel the vastness of this world, i felt small, like a pin, an ant, a needle in the haystack.
At the same time, i also realized.
In this huge world, i would find my own place, i would one day find a home in this land.
After  viewing the area, i once more set of to the Barrow.
I ended up misjudging the place, and by mistake went a bit too far. However, i came across a giant's 'nest' there. I managed to take them down somehow, sneaking around. The equipment i got in return was powerful, and would earn me quite a bit of gold.
Trekking back a bit, i came upon the barrow where the bandits who had stolen the claw were.
Picking of every bandit outside with me arrows and twin daggers, i entered the barrow...


Gonna post my new log here once I start Skyrim again V: Got any tips btw, on how to improve this?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 18, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH. I had started something similar to this when I first played Skyrim(That is, a log) but lost the file later and was unable to continue it. Gonna do one again once I begin Skyrim once more after getting a new rig :3~
> In case anyone's interested, you can read what little I wrote in the log below, be warned, there are grammar mistakes, and its just terribly done in general :V
> 
> 
> ...



Well, since most everyone knows about the tutorial, or have played through it a lot, I would just skip the tutorial. The exception being if you mix it up a bit. A few users on Gamefaqs actually modified it a bit. Like one of them wrote his character was caught by some bounty hunters and handed over to the Imperials during the execution.

I also like the format. Its short and concise. Very few people do it this way and it works wonders when people do it correctly. You're on the right track, so try and improve on this.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 1, 2012)

Journal has been updated. Check the OP.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 3, 2012)

This is pretty cool. I wouldn't do it though, because there'd be a lot of entries like "Drank and made fortify restoration potions while repeatedly stripping and redressing in front of the court wizard and the Jarl's young children. Enchanted my gauntlets with +10000 pugilist damage. Punched a dragon back to Oblivion. Citizens of Whiterun questioned my nudity."


----------



## Sterling (Sep 3, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> This is pretty cool. I wouldn't do it though, because there'd be a lot of entries like &quot;Drank and made fortify restoration potions while repeatedly stripping and redressing in front of the court wizard and the Jarl's young children. Enchanted my gauntlets with +10000 pugilist damage. Punched a dragon back to Oblivion. Citizens of Whiterun questioned my nudity.&quot;



You could do it that way, but you'd have to come up with a viable reason (Uber Sheogorath buff for instance).


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sterling said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty cool. I wouldn't do it though, because there'd be a lot of entries like &quot;Drank and made fortify restoration potions while repeatedly stripping and redressing in front of the court wizard and the Jarl's young children. Enchanted my gauntlets with +10000 pugilist damage. Punched a dragon back to Oblivion. Citizens of Whiterun questioned my nudity.&quot;
> ...


Well, in that case, my entry would be a lot shorter:
"Was doing the fish stick when a dragon attacked Whiterun. Wabbajack, wabbajack, wabbajack."


----------



## Sterling (Sep 3, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > ouch123 said:
> ...



Sheogorath is insane, not eccentric (the game does a horrible job of conveying that) and if he wants to give you superpowers, you'll get the regardless of whether or not you want them.


----------

